# Watch Dogs 2



## Cyberghost (Feb 11, 2016)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/447040/header.jpg?t=1465439030​
Play as Marcus Holloway, a brilliant young hacker living in the birthplace of the tech revolution, the San Francisco Bay Area. 

Team up with Dedsec, a notorious group of hackers, to execute the biggest hack in history; take down ctOS 2.0, an invasive operating system being used by criminal masterminds to monitor and manipulate citizens on a massive scale. 


Explore the dynamic open-world, full of gameplay possibilities 
Hack into every connected device and take control of the city infrastructure. 
Develop different skills to suit your playstyle, and upgrade your hacker tools – RC cars, Quadcopter drone, 3D printed weapons and much more. 
Stay seamlessly connected to your friends with a brand new co-op and adversarial multiplayer Watch Dogs experience.


*Pre-order offer*

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/447040/extras/WD2_Mockup-PRECO_Digital-UK.jpg?t=1465439030​
Pre-order now and get access to an extra mission: Zodiac Killer. 

An unwanted ghost of San Francisco’s past has resurfaced after fifty years. A killer is staging the bodies of his victims all over Oakland like the infamous Zodiac Killer of the Sixties, and he’s taunting the police and news outlets with coded messages. Will you succeed in decrypting the messages and hunting down the copycat?

*Deluxe Edition*

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/447040/extras/wd2_mockup-deluxe_edition_digital_uk.jpg?t=1465439030​
Pre-order now the Watch Dogs®2 Deluxe Edition and get access to : 
- The game 
- The Deluxe Pack : 2 personalisation packs

*Gold Edition*

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/447040/extras/WD2-DIGITAL_mockup_GOLDEDITION_UK.jpg?t=1465439030​
Pre-order now the Watch Dogs®2 Gold Edition and get access to : 
- The game 
- The Deluxe Pack : 2 personalisation packs 
- The Season Pass 

With the Season Pass, get access to all DLC packs and exclusive benefits. More details to be revealed soon !

*Source:* STEAM(₹1799-₹2499)

​


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2016)

And I thought Watch Dogs 1 was a failure so there won't be any sequels. Silly me.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 15, 2016)

gameranand said:


> And I thought Watch Dogs 1 was a failure so there won't be any sequels. Silly me.



It created massive hype and its a new genre . . Hope they do the optimization well this time!!


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 15, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> It created massive hype and its a new genre . . Hope they do the optimization well this time!!



the gameplay was repetitive & boring af


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2016)

For a single game yes it was nice but for a series ? Nope, it doesn't have that charm.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 15, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> It created massive hype and its a new genre . . Hope they do the optimization well this time!!


New genre lol?

Its just another GTA copy with just hacking that isn't innovative also


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 29, 2016)

Ubisoft confirms DirectX 12 support for Watch Dogs 2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2016)

ZTR said:


> New genre lol?
> 
> Its just another GTA copy with just hacking that isn't innovative also


Just because you can do everything in this game and a free open world like GTA doesn't mean that every open world game is a GTA clone. Saints Row series broken that stereotype with their funny and weird settings. 
Yes its true that we always try to compare games to one another but directly slapping a genre to a single game or series is not good. Watch Dogs had some special things up its sleeve, it failed to meet the high expectations, especially in visuals department but it was a fun game nonetheless. MP could have been great but it wasn't given much modes and polishing and fell on its face. 
If Ubisoft goes to their roots then we should not forget that they brought up AC1 when the super hyped AC1 didn't meet the expectations of the customers. And AC2 was a damn good game. Same goes for FC3 after FC2. Ubisoft have a knack for finding the errors and working and polishing on it. Lets hope that they do it again this time and we get a great open world game with limitless possibilities.


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 5, 2016)

i actually loved the first one


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 7, 2016)

​
- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/Ly8vtrJ.png​
Do this on Watch Dog's website.
1) go to Explore the future of Watch Dogs
2) and press Ctrl + U


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 8, 2016)

​


----------



## snap (Jun 9, 2016)

Trailer seems kinda cheezy

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 9, 2016)

Look at the tags for the game..
It says illuminati , dating sim etc.. Lmfao


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gameplay including co-op and MP


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2016)

Its interesting. Ubi is making most of their game as Co-op. Far Cry 4 and others are examples. They already know this thing and they are using it. I like it.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2016)

Story Trailer


----------



## MadScorp (Sep 25, 2016)

I am pretty excited to try this out. Watch Dogs 1 was good but had a few problems and the sequel promises to get those fixed. I am especially looking forward to a better driving experience, drones, new hacks and of course the co-op


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 19, 2016)

Ubisoft has revealed the Watch Dogs 2 system requirements, and with them a new release date for the PC version of the game. Spoiler: it's not coming out early.

Yep, the PC release of a Ubisoft game has been delayed—try to contain your shock. Fortunately, it's a brief extra wait—the game is now scheduled to come our way on November 29 instead of November 15—and it sounds like the extra time is going toward a good cause.

When it does come out, here's what you'll need to get in on the action: 

Minimum:

OS: Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8.1, Windows 10 (64-bit versions only)
Processor: Intel Core i5 2400S @ 2.5 GHz, AMD FX 6120 @ 3.5 GHz
RAM: 6GB
Video Card: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 (2GB), AMD Radeon HD 7870 (2GB) or better
Hard Disk Space: 50 GB
Peripherals: Windows-compatible keyboard and mouse, Microsoft Xbox One Controller, Dual Shock 4 Controller
Multiplayer: 256 Kbps or faster broadband connection
Recommended:

OS: Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8.1, Windows 10 (64-bit versions only)
Processor: Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3.2GHz, AMD FX 8120 @ 3.9 GHz
RAM: 8GB
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 (3GB), NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (4GB), NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 (3GB) or better, AMD Radeon R9 290 (4GB) or better
Hard Disk Space: 50 GB
Peripherals: Windows-compatible keyboard and mouse, Microsoft Xbox One controller, Dual Shock 4 controller
Multiplayer: 256 Kbps or faster broadband connection

Ubi also announced a number of "special enhancements" coming to the PC edition of the game, which is why it's taking the extra time to nail things down:

General

4K support
Stuttering/lag framerate optimization – We employed a fix that makes all controls much more responsive and less framerate-related. We’ve optimized resource creation, GPU VRAM upload and required VRAM for the game.
No FPS cap
Full SLI/Crossfire support at launch
Multiple save file support – This feature allows players to have up to three auto save slots for three separate playthroughs.
Multi-monitor support with borderless mode and advanced settings that allow for customized placement of menu and HUD.
Multiple windowed mode options – Windowed mode with flexible/resizable windows, multi-monitor borderless.
Improved Graphic Features

Screen Space Reflections
Headlight Shadows – Support for additional shadows from car headlights
Extra Details Options – Increases the level of detail for all objects in the game, and adds more details to objects in the distance.
Improved Graphics Options

FOV sliders
Pixel Density sliders
Sharpness sliders
Ultra Textures pack available at launch
Ambient Occlusion options: Ubisoft proprietary ambient occlusion techniques (SSBC and HMSSAO), HMSSAO
Anti-aliasing options: TXAA, MSAA, Post Processing Anti-Aliasing options (SMAA and FXAA)
Improved Keyboard/Mouse controls

Full adaptation with mouse and keyboard
We’re using raw mouse input to reduce latency and use the Windows hardware cursor throughout the game without any additional signal filtering to smooth or accelerate mouse movement by default
Advanced keyboard support – Keyboard hotkeys for every menu and app for faster access. Additionally, all hotkeys can be remapped.
Mouse-centric UI – Any UI screen, menus or smartphone app supports full mouse interaction, so the player can finish any UI task with the mouse only. Everything is clickable and has appropriate button states.
Toggle/Hold modes for different controls (aim, sprint, walk, inventory, etc.)
Driving

Driving has been adapted to suit the keyboard controls, with adjustable steering sensitivity. Same goes for driving camera sensitivity and auto-centering camera behavior
Gamepad support

On-the-fly switching between mouse and keyboard to gamepad, without any additional options, UI will just switch to gamepad mode
Supported gamepads: Xbox 360 and Xbox One controllers, third-party XInput gamepads (everything Xbox-based), PlayStation 4 Controller. We do not officially support Direct Input gamepads, Steam controllers or game wheels.
To be fair, that's a lot of extra jazz, and if the extra couple of weeks means Watch Dogs 2 comes out smooth and stable on a wide range of hardware—including the really high-end stuff—then it will be time well spent. Whether it can prove itself to be more than "another stylish hacktivist yarn that refuses to follow through on its premise" remains to be seen, but one thing at a time.

Source: PCGamer


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2016)

Just hoping that the time they are taking for PC release date delay is for good cause. WD1 was a mess at release. I hope they don't repeat the mistake again. And finally start discounting WD1 at 75%, now that WD2 would be released.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2016)

I have Watchdogs on my wishlist since long. I just might buy it with discounts.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2016)

Same here. Game has improves since its release and now its totally playable open world game with something new to do. Not like the usual GTA and SR stuff.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 6, 2016)

Bought the game, running on ultra with avg 30fps on asus r9 290


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Bought the game, running on ultra with avg 30fps on asus r9 290


How is it ? Did the game met you expectations ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 10, 2016)

gameranand said:


> How is it ? Did the game met you expectations ?



Like GTA, you wont get bored


----------

